# H.M.S. BARRACOUTA - 1876 Battle with Samoa Natives.



## Leonora (Jul 7, 2013)

Searching for information on crew that served aboard the H.M.S. BARRACOUTA that was involved in a battle with Samoa Natives in 1876. 

Eleven were wounded, three died from their wounds and were given full military burials. The remaining wounded were taken to Levuka, Fiji aboard the barque "Etienne" on May 21, 1876. 

A relative Joseph Hicks was one of the wounded. I am wondering if there are descendants of other crew members who may have more information. 

Thanks and I look forward to connecting with others on this forum.


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Leonora, ni sa bula vinaka from a neighbour and welcome to the site. Many folk on this site will have fond memories of Fiji though a bit more recent than those of your ancestor. You are fortunate in that Fiji records are probably the easiest in the Pacific to research as government record and registration keeping began at the time of Cession(1874?) but you probably know this. Good luck in your endeavour. Malo


----------



## Leonora (Jul 7, 2013)

Bula Vinaka to you as well, Kauvaka,

Thank you for your warm welcome. I was recently informed that the information I am seeking could be within old editions of The Fiji Times, so I am hoping to get access to these at the Archives.

Have a wonderful week and I look forward to connecting again.


----------

